# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  درخواست راهنمایی جهت تغییر رشته کامپوتر به تجربی  پایه ی دهم

## Yek.Doost

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیزاینجانب خانم متاهل 17 ساله و خانه دار  هستم که تا پایه دهم  رشته کامپوتر را تمام کردم  .هدف اینجانب شرکت در ازمون تجربی و اوردن رشته  پزشکی میباشد .سوال : اینجانب رشته تجربیی را نیاوردم . چه راه کارهایی برای ادامه تحصیل بنده سراغ دارید ( با  حضوری و غیر حضوریش مشکی ندارم ) .

----------


## Shah1n

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیزاینجانب خانم متاهل 17 ساله و خانه دار  هستم که تا پایه دهم  رشته کامپوتر را تمام کردم  .هدف اینجانب شرکت در ازمون تجربی و اوردن رشته  پزشکی میباشد .سوال : اینجانب رشته تجربیی را نیاوردم . چه راه کارهایی برای ادامه تحصیل بنده سراغ دارید ( با  حضوری و غیر حضوریش مشکی ندارم ) .


شما میتونید تو رشته ای مثل انسانی یا ریاضی دیپلم بگیری ولی برای کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی یا در رشته کامپیوتر کاردانی بگیری و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی
در هر دو صورت شما قادر به شرکت در کنکور تجربی هستید ولی خب اگر تاثیر معدل درکنکور قطعی بشه دیگه شما نسبت به بقیه داوطلب ها عقب میفتید چون رشته تون تجربی نبوده و فقط کنکور تجربی شرکت کردید 
من دیگه همین راه حل به ذهنم میرسه امیدوارم دوستان راه حل بهتری داشته باشن و بگن

----------


## Alirezad_031

تغییر رشته بدید به تجربی با هماهنگی با مدرسه ی دولتی اطرافتون. شما با توجه به متاهل بودنتون میتونبد بصورت غیرحضوری ثبت نام کنید تو مدرسه و بعنوان دانش اموز تجربی دیپلم بگیرید و کنکور بدید. کاملا راحت . برای آموزش هم از سایت آلا استفاده کنید که از معلم مدارس دولتی خیلی بهترن.

----------


## Yek.Doost

> شما میتونید تو رشته ای مثل انسانی یا ریاضی دیپلم بگیری ولی برای کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی یا در رشته کامپیوتر کاردانی بگیری و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی
> در هر دو صورت شما قادر به شرکت در کنکور تجربی هستید ولی خب اگر تاثیر معدل درکنکور قطعی بشه دیگه شما نسبت به بقیه داوطلب ها عقب میفتید چون رشته تون تجربی نبوده و فقط کنکور تجربی شرکت کردید 
> من دیگه همین راه حل به ذهنم میرسه امیدوارم دوستان راه حل بهتری داشته باشن و بگن


ممنون دوست گرامی
مشکل اینجاست که من رشته تجربی رو نیاوردم و دقیقا بیشتر در این زمینه راهنمایی نیاز دارم مبنی بر اینکه چطور میشه تغییر به رشته تجربی داد با این که رشته تجربی رو نیاوردم

----------


## Shah1n

> ممنون دوست گرامی
> مشکل اینجاست که من رشته تجربی رو نیاوردم و دقیقا بیشتر در این زمینه راهنمایی نیاز دارم مبنی بر اینکه چطور میشه تغییر به رشته تجربی داد با این که رشته تجربی رو نیاوردم


خب وقتی نیاوردید دیگه راهی نیست متاسفانه چون بعید میدونم هدایت تحصیلی همچین اجازه ای به شما بده
منم یه راه جلوتون گذاشتم که بتونید کنکور تجربی بدید نه تغییر رشته به تجربی
البته اگه یه آشنا تو آموزش و پرورش یا یه مدرسه داشته باشید احتمالا بتونید تغییر رشته بدید
به هرحال شما برای راه هایی که ما بلد نیستیم به آموزش و پرورش شهرتون مراجعه کنید اونا بهتر به قوانین جدید آشنا هستن

----------

